# Slideout Awning Sag



## advancedtel (May 7, 2008)

Anyone with the slideout awnings, how do you keep the water from pooling in the awning?


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

HOLY CRAP! FOUR TEENAGE DAUGHTERS!?


----------



## advancedtel (May 7, 2008)

BoaterDan said:


> HOLY CRAP! FOUR TEENAGE DAUGHTERS!?










yes that is correct!


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

A cheapy inflatable beach ball shoved up under the awning will stop the water from pooling.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

advancedtel said:


> HOLY CRAP! FOUR TEENAGE DAUGHTERS!?










yes that is correct!








[/quote]


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

advancedtel said:


> Anyone with the slideout awnings, how do you keep the water from pooling in the awning?


Retract it after the rain and then extend it. No more water, no cost either


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

I've tried the beach ball trick, and I can't get them far enough under the awning on the main slide to make a difference. I am thinking of trying an pool air mattress folded over on itself. They don't need to be aired up alot so I think it could work.

If I am only in a spot for a couple of days, I will probably continue with the Y-guy method. It has worked so far.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

webeopelas said:


> I've tried the beach ball trick, and I can't get them far enough under the awning on the main slide to make a difference. I am thinking of trying an pool air mattress folded over on itself. They don't need to be aired up alot so I think it could work.
> 
> If I am only in a spot for a couple of days, I will probably continue with the Y-guy method. It has worked so far.


Great idea, let us know how it works

Thor


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

advancedtel said:


> HOLY CRAP! FOUR TEENAGE DAUGHTERS!?










yes that is correct!








[/quote]

Dont have slide awnings but i do have 3 daughters..... I might be asking for some advice as they get older....


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

It would seem to me that to the extent you have to worry about the awning, particularly about what falls on it, it is defeating the purpose for which it was installed.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> HOLY CRAP! FOUR TEENAGE DAUGHTERS!?










yes that is correct!








[/quote]

Dont have slide awnings but i do have 3 daughters..... I might be asking for some advice as they get older....
[/quote]

I think the answer will be Holy Crap

Thor


----------



## advancedtel (May 7, 2008)

BoaterDan said:


> It would seem to me that to the extent you have to worry about the awning, particularly about what falls on it, it is defeating the purpose for which it was installed.










It does seem that way doesn't it? Actually though the purpose was to keep water from pooling on the flat surface of the slideout and possibly leaking into the camper through the seal or bringing it in with the slideout. It actually does a great job of that. Now if we can just figure out how to get the water to drain off the awning


----------



## advancedtel (May 7, 2008)

Sayonara said:


> HOLY CRAP! FOUR TEENAGE DAUGHTERS!?










yes that is correct!








[/quote]

Dont have slide awnings but i do have 3 daughters..... I might be asking for some advice as they get older....
[/quote]

Feel free - I may be able to answer a few questions after getting these 4 off and running. You better hurry though because I'm getting dumber with each passing day (at least thats what they think







)


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

BoaterDan said:


> It would seem to me that to the extent you have to worry about the awning, particularly about what falls on it, it is defeating the purpose for which it was installed.


Yeah, I considered a slideout awning, until I priced one for my 29BHS. Camping World wants nearly $650 for a slide awning, installed. To me, it was not worth that much money.

So I went to Lowes and bought a 13' extendable, folding extension ladder that folds flat and short enough to fit under the bottom bunk bed at the rear of the trailer, through the short bicycle door. The ladder was on sale for $99 and I can also use it to get up on the roof, should the need arise while out camping.

Normally, I can stand on my truck tailgate and see if there is anything on top of the slide. Usually it's only a couple leaves, which I don't worry about. If there is anything up there that needs to be removed before retracting the slide, I then get out the ladder. If there's water up there, I just use paper towels to dry the top from the inside, after the slide is retracted. (The slide seals squeege most of the water off.)

This solution gets me around the awning problems that I've seen posted here.

Mike


----------

